# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  huig

## evaluna

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een poliep aan mijn huig.
IK ben er al voor naar de huisarts geweest en zij heeft mij door gestuurd naar de K.N.O arts.
Het gaat even duren voor ik daar terecht kan ,maar ik maak mij toch wel een beetje zorgen.

Heeft iemand dit ook gehad en wat werd daar aangedaan!

Bedankt !
Eva Luna.

----------


## Yv

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Iemand anders op het forum?

Heel veel sterkte. Wanneer kan je naar de KNO? Waarom maak je je zorgen?

----------

